# usasma - 2,000 Posts!



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay, I'm a bit late (2006 posts atm), but congratulations to *usasma *for hitting the 2,000! Thanks for all your help in *Vista/7*.ray:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Good job Sarg.

BG


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate!!! ray:
Keep up the good work! :wink:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats usasma!! WTG :grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratuations on the achievement.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations USASMA, well done indeed :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

That is alot of vey help posts.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations ;-)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice, John --- super work out there!

JC

.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks to everyone! This is a great place to work and I'm proud to be associated with it!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done usasma


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*usasma - 2,000 posts*

Congratulations, *usasma* on 2,000 very informative posts.

You have done an absolutely awesome job, John.

JC
.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: usasma - 2,000 posts*

Congratulations, nice achievement!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: usasma - 2,000 posts*

Great work John!!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats usasma :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

There seemed to be 2 threads on this same subject so I've now merged them. Just in case anyone wonders why additional congrats seem to start again halfway through.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you have been a great help it's a pleasure to work with you. CONGRATULATIONS :grin: :grin:


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats there usasma :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Glaswegian said:


> There seemed to be 2 threads on this same subject so I've now merged them. Just in case anyone wonders why additional congrats seem to start again halfway through.


oops.... the 2nd thread was my fault !

Thanks for the merge.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

No worries John.

I won't issue an infraction this time...:grin:


----------

